# My new gelding (lots of pictures)



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my new gelding "Blitz" previously Sugarman aka: Western Sugar. he is a registered solid paint out of Western Cabernet and Ima Sugar Sea. He is 3/4 QH and 1/4 TB. He is 5 years old, just over 16hh, quite green, and I have had him for about a month. I am boarding him at a farm 6 km from my house where he lives in a petting zoo like setting with beautiful pastures. SOme of you may remember my other frantic posts about him being misrepresented, and the huge ordeal of trying to get him to his new home which left my wanting to back out of the sale. Needless to say, he has his forever home--although I do feel I paid a bit too much for him. I know I should have shopped around more, and bought a horse more suited to my experience, but... well... I fell inlove, thought he was beautiful, felt sorry for his current situation... Isnt that how most relationships begin ? :lol: He was bought from a lady who stopped riding due to he knees and he sat out in a pasture for two years with minimal handling. So far he has been found to be a super gentle guy on the ground, who is easy to cathc, but has some herd-bound issues when left by himself in the pasture. He is at the very bottom of the pecking order. He knows the basics under the saddle, but I am working to improve my confidence with him, and his trust in me. I have ridden him out be him self a half dozen times, all without incident, although with a bit of coaxing on my part. I plan on sending him to a trainer in the spring for 30 days to have him finished (neck reining, more responsive to the bit, and to make him a bit safer for myself, as I am not very expereinced with green horses, and he needs the miles to build up his confidence. He is going to be a trail/pleasure horse... I hope to go on multiday pack trips in the mountains with him, and maybe take him hunting as he matures and becomes more confident. I know he isnt the most beautiful horse conformationally--he has a TB wither, is built down hill, has a short neck, and needs some muscling, but this is my first horse ( I grew up around horses and riding them, but never had one of my own), and I have had horses on the brain for as long as I could remember. My husband owned horses all his life, and his father is a retired farrier. We are hoping to buy property next year, get a horse for my hubby, and bring Blitz home. I hope everything works out well with him, that we become bestfriends, and have many good times together. Thank you so much for listening to my story.Please respond/critique/give your opinions, or share anything you would like.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

more pictures....


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

What a handsome guy!!!!!!! I love how big his feet are... He's amazingly handsome! I love his facial markings! Lucky duck


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

he's Puuuurrty !!! lucky you


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful! He looks much better than when you got him ( I am assuming the first pics where he is skinnier). Getting his winter fuzzies too!


----------



## HorseyGirlx (Sep 25, 2010)

What A lovely Horse  Suits his name too!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

LOVE him! You are lucky! He's got great looks and markings! The black and white photo needs to be framed!!!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

very handsome guy! enjoy him!


----------



## MissyMay (Oct 9, 2010)

Whats this with his knees ? How are they now? Looks as if he was or is a card for the alpacas.. you do a lot of SPINNING to? Pastures are good for horses but they can go wild from that and be stubborn afterwards... Just remember if they come out of a muddy pen they will need feet work if they come off the pasture they will need daily work... if they come out stabling they should be stable but that is only if they have good stable boys or girls... and of course in todays world it as well stands to how much time or whats in the contract with the owner and stable.And THE BEST HORSE IS THE ONE YOU AND ONLY YOU WORK WITH ON A DAILY BASE! That horse is a good looker ! And his name matches!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

MissyMay said:


> Whats this with his knees ? How are they now? Looks as if he was or is a card for the alpacas.. you do a lot of SPINNING to? Pastures are good for horses but they can go wild from that and be stubborn afterwards... Just remember if they come out of a muddy pen they will need feet work if they come off the pasture they will need daily work... if they come out stabling they should be stable but that is only if they have good stable boys or girls... and of course in todays world it as well stands to how much time or whats in the contract with the owner and stable.And THE BEST HORSE IS THE ONE YOU AND ONLY YOU WORK WITH ON A DAILY BASE! That horse is a good looker ! And his name matches!


Sorry to confuse you, the lady that originally bought him isnt riding because she is having problems with her kneens--his are fine  He actually gets along very well with all of the animals he is turned out with (45 llamas/alpacas/ one cow/ 5 horses/ one pony/ one sheep/ and two miniture donkey). The cow is a little pushy though. He is left out in the pasture, they have several run in shelters, and I go and handle him every day. He actually comes to me if he sees me, but I also have treats everytime, too.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

He's beautiful! Love his markings!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

His very good looking, lucky. I bet his a good horse.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty boy, he looks cute with all his alpaca buddies!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he is better conformed than you make him out to be. His neck is the tinitest bit upside down (over developed on the underside and underdeveloped on the upper muscles) . But, that just demonstrates him being ridden in resistance. Or, he just IS that way a bit. You can change that in time by riding him forward and down (read some of the articles by Dr. Deb Bennet, in Equus and/or Ecclectic Horseman magazines).
His eye looks a bit wary, but the way you have described your plan to bring him along, with patience and trust, he will probably look different in a year when he comes to trust his situation better.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I. Love. That. Horse!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw I love his facial markings!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## taylorswift13 (Oct 18, 2010)

he's pretty!


----------

